# Crystallized Ginger substitutions?



## stargazer021 (Dec 29, 2006)

I saw a recipe for white chocolate fudge with dried cherries that calls for crysallized ginger.  I looked at this type of ginger and a 2oz bottle cost over $8.  Has anyone used this type of ginger?  If I don't use this ginger any recommendations for a substitution?  

Thanks


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 29, 2006)

Humm ... we just had a discussion about this last week .... but, here is an explanation of Crystallized Ginger and some substitutes.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 29, 2006)

If you buy crystalized ginger in a glass bottle from McCormack, it will be very expensive as you found out.  If you can find some in the baking department (look for a little red box) or in an Asian market it will be quite reasonably priced.


----------



## Candocook (Dec 30, 2006)

What Andy said. Also we have it in a bulk food store.  It adds a great little burst of flavor.


----------



## PytnPlace (Jan 1, 2007)

I get mine, very reasonable priced, from Penzey's spices.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 2, 2007)

I have it as a garnish on one of my menu items, tahitian vanillia, coconut creme brulee. The ginger plays great with it.

We get it cheap at the asia market.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 2, 2007)

My last purchase was $1.39 for 3 ounces.  The brand is Roland, one of the major food distribution companies outside the USA.


----------



## Aria (Jan 4, 2007)

We purchase ours at a Health Food Store. We have a grocery store that carries bulk and does have the ginger.  There is a co-op store that carries it.
There are places that do have ginger at a reasonable price.  You need to locate one in your area.


----------



## XeniA (Jan 4, 2007)

In terms of texture, you could substitute the same weight of a dried/crystallized fruit such as pineapple or papaya. They would both give a nice 'chew' and I'm sure a nice flavor, but there's no substitute I can think of for the kind of hot sparkle of crystallized ginger.

Before you buy it -- do you in general like hot/spicey and/or strong flavors? If not, substitute. If you do, go ahead and come back for some other ideas on where to use the leftovers!


----------

